# 2015 Lariats



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

So I have been in the market for a new truck for a while now. I currently have a fifteen year old ford. I told myself that My next truck would be a different manufacturer... Well I have fallen in love with the new F150s. But the prices are outrageous. Ive seen them for 45 all the way to the low 50s. Yes its a lariat and 4x4 but **** for that much money I could get more truck.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

But would it last 15 years like your current one. 

The new 150s are nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i bought a loaded lariat ecoboost 4x4 in 2011 for 37k new off the lot. went and priced a 2015 xlt 4x4 at 42k sad3sm


----------



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

heck 42 is the cheapest price ive seen or heard of. When I received the quote for 54k I laughed at the salesman and told them that for that much money i can get way more truck for that price.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Need to just let the new wear off of them. Wait a year and there will be rebates and big discounts.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Saltwater Texan said:


> heck 42 is the cheapest price ive seen or heard of. When I received the quote for 54k I laughed at the salesman and told them that for that much money i can get way more truck for that price.


Yeah, 42 was for a xlt that msrp'd at something like 45. 40/20/40 cloth seats, 4x4, 5.0....


----------



## dieselwiezil (Jun 25, 2013)

Just went through this same issue. I ended up with a F350 Fx4 that gets better fuel milage than any ecoboost or 5.0 I promise. Just pulled 7k 220mi loaded 220 unloaded and averaged 15.5 mpg. Paid 46k for truck....


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

Ford is asleep at the well on these 2015 f150 prices. You can buy a 2014/2015 platinum f250 for the prices of about 3 trim models of the new f150.....

Truck prices are insane at the moment. Without a doubt buying a few years used.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

alex.looney said:


> Ford is asleep at the well on these 2015 f150 prices. You can buy a 2014/2015 platinum f250 for the prices of about 3 trim models of the new f150.....
> 
> Truck prices are insane at the moment. Without a doubt buying a few years used.


They are just getting you ready for the prices on the new f250/f350 models in the next year or so.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

alex.looney said:


> Ford is asleep at the well on these 2015 f150 prices. You can buy a 2014/2015 platinum f250 for the prices of about 3 trim models of the new f150


Not necessarily. They are selling like hot cakes. I talked to the local Ford dealer and he said his allotment of new F150s for the next 6 weeks is already sold at close to MSRP. Why sell something for $5 when someone will pay $10 for it.

Give it a year and the prices will settle down. December of 2015 will probably be the first time we see really good deals on the new F150. That's when I plan to take my first serious look at one.


----------

